# Can't get insurance in Michigan



## Timour (Apr 22, 2017)

I am kinda new to Uber driving, and not exactly sure of my full insurance requirements. Aside from my personal insurance do I also need to purchase a separate insurance for Uber driving? If yes, is it expensive? I live in Michigan, and maybe plan to move to Ohio in one month. Let me know what to do with my insurance. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Grand (Feb 23, 2016)

Timour said:


> I am kinda new to Uber driving, and not exactly sure of my full insurance requirements. Aside from my personal insurance do I also need to purchase a separate insurance for Uber driving? If yes, is it expensive? I live in Michigan, and maybe plan to move to Ohio in one month. Let me know what to do with my insurance. Thanks in advance.


I don't quite understand. So you are currently Uber driving and have NOT resolved your insurance coverage.!!!!
What would you do today if you had a accident?

1. Suggest you read the pinned Insurance thread.
2. Read/search the forum.
3. Contact insurance companies that cover ride sharing to resolve --- IMMEDIATELY.


----------



## Timour (Apr 22, 2017)

Grand said:


> I don't quite understand. So you are currently Uber driving and have NOT resolved your insurance coverage.!!!!
> What would you do today if you had a accident?
> 
> 1. Suggest you read the pinned Insurance thread.
> ...


Well, I did not know about the ride sharing insurance at first. I was doing Uber as part time, and I just used my personal insurance. How was I supposed to know these kinds of things?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Timour said:


> Well, I did not know about the ride sharing insurance at first. I was doing Uber as part time, and I just used my personal insurance. How was I supposed to know these kinds of things?


By checking what Uber insures. Uber covers you for Liability and covers Collision and Comprehensive damages on *contingent *that you have valid personal insurance. It is your responsibility, as a business operator, independent contract and an adult to insure that your personal insurance coverage is sufficient for your specific activities. That involves contacting your insurance company, disclosing to them what you plan on doing and asking if those activities are covered.


----------



## Timour (Apr 22, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> By checking what Uber insures. Uber covers you for Liability and covers Collision and Comprehensive damages on *contingent *that you have valid personal insurance. It is your responsibility, as a business operator, independent contract and an adult to insure that your personal insurance coverage is sufficient for your specific activities. That involves contacting your insurance company, disclosing to them what you plan on doing and asking if those activities are covered.


So far after doing some research, I see that Uber provides some coverage to drivers. Right? My job is to contact an insurance company and to let them know that I work with Uber. And see if they will work with me. That's it?


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

It's all effed up. Uber had years to get this insurance thing right. They just don't care.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Timour said:


> So far after doing some research, I see that Uber provides some coverage to drivers. Right? My job is to contact an insurance company and to let them know that I work with Uber. And see if they will work with me. That's it?


Yes, that is your responsibility as an adult running a gig as an independent contractor, this is their official coverage summary
https://newsroom.uber.com/insurance-for-uberx-with-ridesharing/










Uber requires state minimum personal insurance to drive for Uber. In some states, like Georgia, that minimum is just liability coverage. You don't even have to have Collision in GA! All they can see is that you uploaded an insurance card that has a valid expiration date. It is not Uber's fault if your insurance company does not want to allow you to drive Uber under a non-commercial policy. That is their decision as a company whose job it is to mitigate risk. There is one insurance that does allow it from what I hear: USAA or at the very least, very cheap to add to the policy.



ABC123DEF said:


> It's all effed up. Uber had years to get this insurance thing right. They just don't care.


There is nothing wrong with Uber's insurance. What is wrong is people not understanding how insurance works and not double checking, or intentionally not informing, with their insurance company to be 100% certain their activities are covered. This is adulting 101...


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

I guess I'm just a horrible adult then. It has always seemed clear as mud to me.


----------



## Timour (Apr 22, 2017)

I called every major insurance in Michigan and none of them want to work with me if I do Uber. My current insurance denied me coverage because I told them that I am an Uber driver. What can I do about it? Can I keep driving with personal insurance?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Timour said:


> I called every major insurance in Michigan and none of them want to work with me if I do Uber. My current insurance denied me coverage because I told them that I am an Uber driver. What can I do about it? Can I keep driving with personal insurance?


You might try posting in one of the listed Michigan cities, since you're not getting much help despite two threads in "Insurance." Good luck.
Driving rideshare and counting on your personal insurance, which has already denied coverage, is foolhardy and financially irresponsible, not to mention risky.


----------



## UberNorthDfw (Nov 22, 2014)

Only one I know of for Michigan is Farmers:
https://www.farmers.com/news/2016/f...ches-rideshare-coverage-for-michigan-drivers/


----------



## Timour (Apr 22, 2017)

I signed up with a new company and the certificate I receive has my mom's name, not mine. My mom and I used to buy insurance together that's why her name shows up. I let the agent know and she said not to worry about it. However, I can't drive for Uber without my name on it. Uber rejects my insurance. So I have to wait more than a week before the certificate with my name arrives. Is there anything I can do about it?


----------

